
Show HN:A Discussion Site for (Pilot)Hindu-Religious Groups Based on Hacker News - 4444
https://hindumediawiki.com
======
Ahmd72
I don't understand, I only see one religion (Hinduism) being discussed, how is
it a discussion site for religious groups?

~~~
4444
Its an pilot with one religion , we will make it open for all other religions

~~~
Ahmd72
I mentioned about the title because at the bottom of your website it says:
"Hindu Media Wiki is a Resource sharing and discussion site for followers of
the Hindu religion and those interested in learning more about Hinduism." This
would be a better title in my opinion, regardless the idea you have for all
religions is a nice one.

~~~
4444
Thanks, yes it would be a good title which I missed it.

------
schoen
You might also want to look for potential inspiration at the religious
discussion sites at Stack Exchange.

[https://judaism.stackexchange.com/](https://judaism.stackexchange.com/)

[https://christianity.stackexchange.com/](https://christianity.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
notRobot
There's also already
[https://hinduism.stackexchange.com/](https://hinduism.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
schoen
Hmmm, it looks like the new site's disclaimer is copied directly from this
page, even including the same capitalization!

------
notadog
Why have Media Wiki in the name if you aren't actually using MediaWiki?

~~~
4444
Actually this site is dedicated to share the existing media and to allow users
to discuss that media. Kind of meta media so we kept as media wiki.

------
4444
Also we are so much stuck in solving chicken egg problem of content here , can
anyone share the early days of hackernews? like how it started growing?

~~~
robrenaud
I vaguely remember a mildly cultish obsession with lisp and PG.

~~~
4444
I get it, power users must be having cultish obsession around the topics, m
sensing some parallel directions

------
4444
A discussion site for various religious groups inspired from the design of
hacker news.

People may like this techi flavour in design in otherewide very shiny and
colour rich websites of religious content. Suggest your views :)

------
kiaorarohit
This is quite cool! What's the focus on this site vs. r/Hinduism and other
such subreddits?

~~~
4444
actually r/Hinduism is not focused on strict discussion based on scripture
also there are many kind of media formate involved like images,videos etc, for
example religious groups have many rules and hierarchy based on scriptures to
decide the quality of posts which is not found in r/Hinduism.

~~~
selimthegrim
What sort of hierarchy?

~~~
4444
so thats why we started with the category tree itself.

instead of flat tags, that's one visual difference

------
woodylondon
Is this a open source version you can download and use yourself ? How was this
built ?

~~~
4444
There is one php version of hackernews which we have used to start but there
were many changes done to suit the needs.

You can check the php version here
[https://github.com/Kandepet/HackerNews](https://github.com/Kandepet/HackerNews)

------
trhway
can users of other than Buddhism religion customize "karma" into something
else, like probably "mitzvah" for Judaism or whatever is used for sin/virtue
credit maintenance in Christianity?

~~~
4444
Thats very fine idea, will do it for sure

------
foolinaround
Will this be open sourced?

~~~
4444
we are planning to do so once we come up with a suitable alternative wiki
design, currently working on stable production for the forum first.

